
Remote working impact: deep dive on Microsoft's results - wbharding
https://www.gitclear.com/blog/remote_working_impact_deep_dive_on_microsoft_results
======
nehagup
Recently, I switched from iOS to Android. And I was missing Apple's Continuity
feature. Where I could easily make or receive phone calls on Mac, get access
OTPs, messages quickly on my Mac. I noticed I was ending up landing social
media or hacker-news :D spending hours every-time I picked up my phone for a
call(there're a lot in this work from home situation).

And then after spending a day, going through a lot of spam! I noticed this app
on App Store called "Connecton". I'm surprised why was it hard to find it.

Putting out loud, so that I can save someone's time who needs this.

